# Oh God no, you have to be kidding!



## Guano (Jul 28, 2008)

I know it's nobody's fault here, and I'm not blaming anyone, but...Augh. Can't believe we have to wait like another half month...for the past 3 days, being able to go back to FA was one of my most looked-forward to things. Man, this is like 10 kicks in the nuts.

*Sigh*


----------



## Rayne (Jul 28, 2008)

Just tough it out like everyone else; it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 28, 2008)

Before the shitstorm starts: I'm sure many of us feel the same way.

Let's all pretend like we have lives and stuff. For the sake of decorum, man! >_<


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2008)

Trogdor got s'warded?  I must've missed something.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 28, 2008)

*Stabs thread repeatedly* Die! Die! DIE!

Let's just all agree not to post on this or any other thread of this nature, and maybe they'll go away...

Seriously, have you people never heard of Livejournal?


----------



## phoxxz (Jul 28, 2008)

The only thing I'm worried about is the users who said 'Screw it' and left FA altogether that we don't even KNOW about yet. I can only assume how many people found a new home after this.

Speaking of which - does anyone know where to go for my daily dose of fur while this whole damn thing is going on. I haven't talked to a huge bunch of people in forever :[


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Guano said:


> I know it's nobody's fault here, and I'm not blaming anyone, but...Augh. Can't believe we have to wait like another half month...for the past 3 days, being able to go back to FA was one of my most looked-forward to things. Man, this is like 10 kicks in the nuts.
> 
> *Sigh*


The delay is only for the Sun server, not the Dell server. We're going to the server into the host sometime tomorrow/today. We're going to be working to get the site up ASAP.


----------



## phoxxz (Jul 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> *Stabs thread repeatedly* Die! Die! DIE!
> 
> Let's just all agree not to post on this or any other thread of this nature, and maybe they'll go away...
> 
> Seriously, have you people never heard of Livejournal?



I mean, we do have a right to show we're concerned, don't we? As much as we'd all like to NOT admit - FA's been the root to all that is furry for a while now. I know I've lost a bunch of communication because of this. Especially after AC. All the new friends and such. I don't think anyone is ragging on the team to speed this up, we're just concerned.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

phoxxz said:


> I don't think anyone is ragging on the team to speed this up, we're just concerned.


Hence why we've been posting daily updates.


----------



## Artie (Jul 28, 2008)

phoxxz said:


> Speaking of which - does anyone know where to go for my daily dose of fur while this whole damn thing is going on. I haven't talked to a huge bunch of people in forever :[



I've been keeping an eye on FAP during the outage.  However once FA comes back I'll probably go back to rarely visiting FAP as I did before.  I just like FA better for some reason.  I doubt many people will have left FA for good because of this outage.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 28, 2008)

right because i haven't been following everything closely what exactly will the sun server be doing for the site.?


----------



## Giaq (Jul 28, 2008)

I think most people simply don't know that the Sun server isn't necessary to have FA back up and functional.  Especially those that are non-server-savvy.  I know I would've thought that FA would be down until the middle of August if I hadn't happened by chance upon a thread in which you explained the role of a web server the day before.

Perhaps a note should be added under the red, menacing "Delayed until Mid-Aug".  It's obviously disturbing a large number of people.


----------



## Kyrian (Jul 28, 2008)

I was scared about a minute ...

*sits and waits FA back*


----------



## Leeandra (Jul 28, 2008)

Giaq said:


> I think most people simply don't know that the Sun server isn't necessary to have FA back up and functional.  Especially those that are non-server-savvy.  I know I would've thought that FA would be down until the middle of August if I hadn't happened by chance upon a thread in which you explained the role of a web server the day before.
> 
> Perhaps a note should be added under the red, menacing "Delayed until Mid-Aug".  It's obviously disturbing a large number of people.



Aside from scaring a shitload of people with that whole "Delayed - ETA Mid-Aug" its really kind of pissing me off. I mean, how many days have it been down? Okay, fine, i can understand taking time to order all the stuff (because I bet someone spilled coffee on the old one while everyone was at that furcon thing) but really? this long? and now threatening August? 

Personally, i find it quite ridiculous and it makes me question the abilities of the FA staff. To me it seems like they are just a bunch of kids who are getting some new toys and they don't know how to use it. Will all this extremely overkill of ram and space really prevent the site from crashing again and again? or is this just a bunch of bells and whistles to blind us from the incompetence we have before us? 

I guess what im saying is, you have what you need, you took all our money to get these super special equipment - but can you use it? I've never seen a site go down so often, and frankly aside for it showing a lack of professionalism and experience - i don't see DA going down. I don't see furrartpile going down. They may not be as much as a friendly environment as FA but they atleast have a search button


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 28, 2008)

Where the facepalm where you need it? D:


----------



## Seiniyta (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it is a bit misleading, most of the people think that all components displayed on the front page are neccicary and that, when one part is delayed the whole thing get's the delayed. A message like. Delayed but not neccicary


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 28, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Where the facepalm where you need it? D:



Indeed.



Seiniyta said:


> I think it is a bit misleading, most of the people think that all components displayed on the front page are neccicary and that, when one part is delayed the whole thing get's the delayed. A message like. Delayed but not neccicary



That made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Jul 28, 2008)

Good Grief...

i hope FA wouldnt be delayed till mid August.....but i seemed to read that's a diff server,
and that the main server that runs the site will be set up sooner. or i am wrong.....ehh....i am sorta lost and confused...

i can live without FA, and i have done it for a month already.

i went to go on trips, outside some more. and all sorts of other stuff.

but even so, still really sucks its been down this long, i have lost a lot of contact with many artist i commissioned, and i am not to happy about that, since did Business with them on this site. and now the communication is lost. and commmissions delayed, some paid, some in the process.

other then that, i been living sane without it. cuz i guess i just don't mainly stay on 1 site with obsession ^^;.

i dunno......but i guess some are more affected by this. or upset compared to me, i am pretty content compared to many about FA being Down at the moment....eh....ah well..


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeandra said:


> Personally, i find it quite ridiculous and it makes me question the abilities of the FA staff. To me it seems like they are just a bunch of kids who are getting some new toys and they don't know how to use it.


As was pointed out, and pointed out several times over the forum, the primary issues with the extended downtime had to do with shipping/production failures on the companies we ordered from. HP, Dell and CDW. All three MAJOR COMPANIES had MAJOR FAILURES trying to get the items we purchased shipped and produced on time and/or with any sort of accuracy. If Dell hadn't FUBAR'd their part by shipping DHL and screwing everything up, FA would have been back online.

Blame them, not us. We've made mistakes in the best, but we went with the best of the best for the sake of the community. That did not plan out like we had anticipated.

What happens during shipping is _completely out of our hands_. We have posted on the issues, we have kept threads up to date with information as we get it.... if you choose to hold external issues against us then there's nothing I can say against that. We have done our best to be active on the forums and update daily and keep the community aware of what's been going on.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeandra said:


> I've never seen a site go down so often, and frankly aside for it showing a lack of professionalism and experience - i don't see DA going down. I don't see furrartpile going down. They may not be as much as a friendly environment as FA but they atleast have a search button


And for the record, the outages have all been due to hardware problems. Not software. Not due to incompetence as you suggest. We are fixing the hardware aspect, but unfortunately there's no magic one cure-all for that. Just time.  We recognize the site's been down, and we hate that it's offline JUST as much as you do.

As for FAP, their hardware is on separate systems run in a cloud computing network. It's an entirely different array as to how things are run and handled, and both have their flaws and both have their perks.


----------



## Lamithelion (Jul 28, 2008)

phoxxz said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is the users who said 'Screw it' and left FA altogether that we don't even KNOW about yet. I can only assume how many people found a new home after this.
> 
> Speaking of which - does anyone know where to go for my daily dose of fur while this whole damn thing is going on. I haven't talked to a huge bunch of people in forever :[



THERE IS A SOLUTION TO EVERYONE'S PROBLEM!
THERE IS SALVATION!

www.furryartpile.com

mine is: http://www.furryartpile.com/user/lamithelion

1. THEY HAVE A SEARCH FUNCTION
2. You can earn mod privaleges
3. Been on it since the FA crash and it has yet to go down
4. Watch system is customized, you can choose to only watch a users submissions, instead of their blogs and works in progress, or any one of those things if you so choose.
5. You can comment on other users comments on your userpage, and they actually get alerted
6. There's no ads
7. It's made in an extreme likeness of FA, ie: the user URLs are they same...
my FA is: www.furaffinity.net/user/lamithelion

my FAP is: www.furryartpile.com/user/lamithelion

Support the revolution!  Don''t waste money on a website that's just going to COMPLETELY FAIL weeks later!

W W W . F U R R Y A R T P I L E . C O M


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Lamithelion said:


> THERE IS A SOLUTION TO EVERYONE'S PROBLEM!
> THERE IS SALVATION!
> 
> www.furryartpile.com
> ...


Dude, seriously... I mean this when I say this: if you're _that much _of an asshat that you're going to rub it in our face like that... then please go to FAP. We don't need that kind of immaturity on FA.


----------



## Lamithelion (Jul 28, 2008)

phoxxz said:


> I mean, we do have a right to show we're concerned, don't we? As much as we'd all like to NOT admit - FA's been the root to all that is furry for a while now. I know I've lost a bunch of communication because of this. Especially after AC. All the new friends and such. I don't think anyone is ragging on the team to speed this up, we're just concerned.



This FA downtime was probably plotted to be around the AC time for a reason.

The FA mods are fighting with con chairs from AC.
This is obviously just a ploy to get your money.

And as for commissions, I lost quite a few after AC due to this downtime as well. THANKS FURAFFINITY!


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 28, 2008)

I still support you Dragoneer and FA staff and I'm sure once FA is back, it will be better than ever. Sometimes good things are just worth waiting for.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Lamithelion said:


> The FA mods are fighting with con chairs from AC. This is obviously just a ploy to get your money.


This is just about one of the stupidest things I've ever, EVER read. If it were a ploy to get money we wouldn't turn around and re-invest it all back into the site. We didn't except to get the kind of support we did from our userbase, but we did. And we poured it right back into this site. Because we do not just plan to merely get back online, but come back better than ever and with long term plans.

Further, what exactly would Kagemushi or Anthrocon have to do with Fur Affinity in any way, shape or form? Seriously. _AC has zero influence _over Fur Affinity other than the fact that we like to go to the convention and have a good time. This is the single worst conspiracy theory that I've ever heard of. EVER. I can't even imagine how you came up with anything that far out there...

Enjoy FAP. Please do not come back.


----------



## yak (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeandra said:


> Aside from scaring a shitload of people with that whole "Delayed - ETA Mid-Aug" its really kind of pissing me off. I mean, how many days have it been down? Okay, fine, i can understand taking time to order all the stuff (because I bet someone spilled coffee on the old one while everyone was at that furcon thing) but really? this long? and now threatening August?
> 
> Personally, i find it quite ridiculous and it makes me *question the abilities of the FA staff*. To me it seems like they are just *a bunch of kids* who are getting some new toys and they don't know how to use it. Will all this extremely overkill of ram and space really prevent the site from crashing again and again? or is this just a bunch of bells and whistles to blind us from *the incompetence we have before us*?
> 
> I guess what im saying is, you have what you need, you took all our money to get these super special equipment - *but can you use it*? I've never seen a site go down so often, and frankly aside for it *showing a lack of professionalism and experience* - i don't see DA going down. I don't see furrartpile going down. They may not be as much as a friendly environment as FA but they atleast have a search button



You have called me incompetent 5 times in your post. By proxy, but it still targets me among other fellow admins.

You are the only person I will break my personal rule and say this to: if you don't like the free service provided here - get out of my website. I will not accept being called incompetent by somebody who doesn't know what RAM in a dedicated file server is for.

As for the websites you put in comparison to FA: DA makes money to pay their sysadmins and coders, who in turn work full time jobs on it - and FAP is not stable enough and can be easily taken down if somebody really wanted it.

Next time, please re-read your messages and think before you post. We don't own _you_ anything, so even if you are upset at least be a bit more courteous about expressing it.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 28, 2008)

Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> Good Grief...
> 
> i hope FA wouldnt be delayed till mid August.....but i seemed to read that's a diff server,
> and that the main server that runs the site will be set up sooner. or i am wrong.....ehh....i am sorta lost and confused...


Trogdor, the Dell server that is being installed tomorrow (er, later today, by my clock) is enough to get the site back up and running.  Thus, it should be back up sometime this week.

Novastorm, the Sun server that's being shipped back to be properly assembled, can be considered future-proofing -- not necessary _right now,_ but will help prevent this sort of problem from occuring in the future.


----------



## lostcat461 (Jul 28, 2008)

I say it is a conspiracy. By holding FA as a scarcity, the mods can insert a single popup ad onto the site, and make millions as furries constantly try to reach their porn after desperation.

I kid, my real belief has more to do with alien abductees, the Illuminati, the last season of X-Files, and the Hari Krishnas.

Good luck getting the server online. Thanks for all the effort. You know, this situation does have a positive. All the artists and writers have been filling their downtime making stuff (well, maybe). When FA goes on, you could equate it to Christmas morning. All those surprise presents being uploaded by those people are watching.


----------



## yak (Jul 28, 2008)

Lamithelion said:


> Support the revolution!  Don''t waste money on a website that's just going to COMPLETELY FAIL weeks later!
> 
> W W W . F U R R Y A R T P I L E . C O M



Per your other comments on this thread while I was typing my reply to your post.

Your IP address is now banned from furaffinity.net. Your attempts to use the website will be tracked and available for admin staff to view.
Talk to me in private about lifting the ban if you want to.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2008)

Would you idiots listen for a second to what the staff is saying!

The server is going in today and the site could be up this week!

Thank you 

*ADMIN EDIT:* Easy on the font there, guy. -Dragoneer


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2008)

yak said:


> Per your other comments on this thread while I was typing my reply to your post.
> 
> Your IP address is now banned from furaffinity.net. Your attempts to use the website will be tracked and available for admin staff to view.
> Talk to me in private about lifting the ban if you want to.




Thanks yak!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 28, 2008)

Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> Good Grief...
> 
> i hope FA wouldnt be delayed till mid August.....but i seemed to read that's a diff server,
> and that the main server that runs the site will be set up sooner. or i am wrong.....ehh....i am sorta lost and confused...
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Guano (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> As was pointed out, and pointed out several times over the forum, the primary issues with the extended downtime had to do with shipping/production failures on the companies we ordered from. HP, Dell and CDW. All three MAJOR COMPANIES had MAJOR FAILURES trying to get the items we purchased shipped and produced on time and/or with any sort of accuracy. If Dell hadn't FUBAR'd their part by shipping DHL and screwing everything up, FA would have been back online.
> 
> Blame them, not us. We've made mistakes in the best, but we went with the best of the best for the sake of the community. That did not plan out like we had anticipated.
> 
> What happens during shipping is _completely out of our hands_. We have posted on the issues, we have kept threads up to date with information as we get it.... if you choose to hold external issues against us then there's nothing I can say against that. We have done our best to be active on the forums and update daily and keep the community aware of what's been going on.



Yeah, I figured it was a shipping failure, that's why I said it wasn't your fault. I'm not mad at the staff, I'm mad at the idiots who can't do their job right. IE, the shipping people.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Guano said:


> Yeah, I figured it was a shipping failure, that's why I said it wasn't your fault. I'm not mad at the staff, I'm mad at the idiots who can't do their job right. IE, the shipping people.


*Nods* It's cool. Was more directed to the other person. This hasn't gone right as we'd planned, but... we're coping with that.  We'll have everything straightened out soon enough.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> Would you idiots listen for a second to what the staff is saying!
> 
> The server is going in today and the site could be up this week!
> 
> ...



Hehe sorry ^^; 
just a bit annoyed at the drama that's popping up so close to when FA should be back, not to mention all the updates that you've been providing


----------



## Leeandra (Jul 28, 2008)

yak said:


> You have called me incompetent 5 times in your post. By proxy, but it still targets me among other fellow admins.
> 
> You are the only person I will break my personal rule and say this to: if you don't like the free service provided here - get out of my website. I will not accept being called incompetent by somebody who doesn't know what RAM in a dedicated file server is for.
> 
> ...





Well i know you don't "Own" me anything lol And I personally don't care if you hate me now. I find it also strange that you get so defense toward these few little comments when I know you've seen much worse. Maybe I pushed your buttons alittle too hard? lol Oh well. 

My OPINION of the matter is only my opinion. No need to get all bent out of shape, unless the reason you type so viciously is because you don't even believe in your own skills. which I doubt is the case. I mean, why would you keep bringing back FA from the dead if that were so? 

I do like FA, don't get me wrong, but there is just so much lacking in the site now. In a way, I hope this "fateful crash" brings FA into a new light. I hope it improves greatly because of this. But I just don't see it happening. You have all this space now and I'm assuming as soon as you can your just going to slap the old FA back up, just so everyone can be happy and stop the bitching like I am now. With this new opportunity, you should go ahead and fix the little problems.

but will you? I doubt it. You say the reasons why DA and FAP don't go down as often because they have a full team? Well... Why sit back and be pushed around, being called the little site? FA can be destined to be better then both those sites but you need to act like a big site. Stop making excuses for what you cant do and fix that. I'm not saying work yourself to death either though. 

Whatever, i mean in the end its "your website" and if i don't like it i can "get off" lol


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeandra said:


> FA can be destined to be better then both those sites but you need to act like a big site. Stop making excuses for what you cant do and fix that.


It's not exactly like you can flip a switch and make that change overnight. We ARE working on serious long term improvements, and you'll see them soonish. 

And that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## snowmizer (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm really suprised at how umm...agitated people are/have been getting. I mean it's only been down a month (maybe just a tad over) and considering the situation they are doing a great job.

Usually when a website goes down it doesn't return for 4-6 months, sometimes even more (even way more) and more often than not the issues are smaller than what FA has been faced with (servers, shipping, and all).

If anything there should be more admin appreciation threads than ones sporting complaints ^.^

â™¥ So chillax everyone, as soon as they are back it'll feel like it was nothin' and you'll forget you ever missed it at all. â™¥

xoxo
snowmy


P.S. Leeandra stop while you are ahead honey. I don't know the first thing about computers or servers or anything really but I know it's not easy work. I know you see alot of potential in FA but it's already a step ahead of FAP and while it might be behind in DA's capabilties...well...as far as I see it that's a blessing. DA is just too hmm...bah!...can't think of how to put it in words right now (tired) but there's not alot of integrity there. 

I'm sure you are just really looking forward/missing the search function since that's what those two sites have most in common compared against FA.

â™¥ Just relax hun, FA will have all you need and more someday! â™¥


[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Excessive use of font colors and/or text enhancements is against the rules._​


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

snowmizer said:


> I mean it's only been down a month (maybe just a tad over) and considering the situation they are doing a great job.


It went down July 1st. We didn't even get the money to order the replacements until about the 8th. Given the estimates at the time, we should have had all hardware accounted for by the 18th. But the companies fubar'd shit.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2008)

snowmizer said:


> I'm really suprised at how umm...agitated people are/have been getting. I mean it's only been down a month (maybe just a tad over) and considering the situation they are doing a great job.
> 
> Usually when a website goes down it doesn't return for 4-6 months, sometimes even more (even way more) and more often than not the issues are smaller than what FA has been faced with (servers, shipping, and all).
> 
> ...


Almost a month, but not quite. And I completely agree :-D


----------



## Leeandra (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> As was pointed out, and pointed out several times over the forum, the primary issues with the extended downtime had to do with shipping/production failures on the companies we ordered from. HP, Dell and CDW. All three MAJOR COMPANIES had MAJOR FAILURES trying to get the items we purchased shipped and produced on time and/or with any sort of accuracy. If Dell hadn't FUBAR'd their part by shipping DHL and screwing everything up, FA would have been back online.
> 
> Blame them, not us. We've made mistakes in the best, but we went with the best of the best for the sake of the community. That did not plan out like we had anticipated.
> 
> What happens during shipping is _completely out of our hands_. We have posted on the issues, we have kept threads up to date with information as we get it.... if you choose to hold external issues against us then there's nothing I can say against that. We have done our best to be active on the forums and update daily and keep the community aware of what's been going on.




Well i'm SOR-RY. Unlike the rest of the internet life supporting people out there, I don't have every waking moment to check EVERY little post on this forum. So as you say its been repeated, I haven't been on FA or its forums long enough to see "Is it on? no? then check it in another week"

And your right, you cannot be blamed for shipping or company failures or whatever. I know it seems like I'm attacking FA, I'm really not. I've already seen almost 4 posts yelling at me over my one OPINION on the matter. I do really like Fa, and I would love nothing more to see it up and running to its full potential. 

Hell, if I could remember all the coding and programming I did in high school, I would gladly give all the help you would accept but as of now the only way I can "help in my own way" is to piss you all off so you listen. I'm not gonna be one of those little lackies who will say "oh its fine, they love us, it will be on soon"  Damnit! actions speak louder. I got your attention, now didn't i?

I want to see a brighter. better and more advanced FA. I want to see this site surpass DA and FAP! They both suck! FA has the most friendliest of people and laid back site I've ever been on


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeandra said:


> I know it seems like I'm attacking FA, I'm really not.


Nah, and I understand that.  I just have to say my side of things. Goes with the job.


----------



## snowmizer (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It went down July 1st. We didn't even get the money to order the replacements until about the 8th. Given the estimates at the time, we should have had all hardware accounted for by the 18th. But the companies fubar'd shit.





Oops my bad. But not even a month, that's even more impressive for sure. ​


----------



## Leeandra (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Nah, and I understand that.  I just have to say my side of things. Goes with the job.



Understandable man, I wouldn't want to see my work kicked around either. Like snowmizer said. You all are doing really great for what you have to work with, maybe its just me letting out some steam and my withdrawals of being able to post art... i dunno.

Well i didn't mean to get everyone so riled up about it, and I'm sorry. I just hope things become better soon.

@Yak

again, man, i'm not meaning to insult you, I did it unintentionally and I'm sorry for it but I guess its kinda like "We are all sitting back right now waiting for the stuff to arrive - well.. Lets brain storm damnit! we will have the technology so lets use it to it potential!!"


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 28, 2008)

Honestly, I think once we're fully back up and running, the improvement in the hardware and such is really going to be worth the wait. ;]


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 28, 2008)

Good god...

I'm sticking with FA, as hard as that may seem for some. All my buddies are there, and all my work has been on there and dA.

I just started picking up drawing too, and I think I'm doing pretty good for a total noob. The longer FA is down, the better lead I get, and I can WOW my watchers


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 28, 2008)

you guys are doing a fine job, and should stop responding to trolls. :3


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 28, 2008)

I know. If someone trolls around, the Admins will kill them instantly.

So calm down, wait and hope FA is still in one piece.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I just started picking up drawing too, and I think I'm doing pretty good for a total noob. The longer FA is down, the better lead I get, and I can WOW my watchers



See? Glad to see people using some optimism! .. Just don't flood the site right when we come back up plz thx. ;[[ jkjk. ;x


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 28, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> See? Glad to see people using some optimism! .. Just don't flood the site right when we come back up plz thx. ;[[ jkjk. ;x



lmao.. I'll probably upload a poem at first, heheh. I opened a new LJ for an art blog and can use that for the first 2 or 3 days before I start putting stuff up.


----------



## Guano (Jul 28, 2008)

Good to see my topic has finally settled down.

And yes, I'm with FA all the way!

Like some have said, the longer the wait, the better it will be when it finally comes back. I'll never abandon this place!


----------



## blade (Jul 28, 2008)

I remember the bigger crash of FA, and I stuck with the site then and now, tis like home for me.

Looking forwards to seeing what comes out in the future.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, glad to hear that the Sun isn't necessary. I really don't mind going outside when it's dark, but I suspect that most of the plants will suffer from the lack of sunlight and...

What? Oh, not that sun....sorry...

So basically, we can expect FA back up at any time now, once it is installed and tested. Then, when the Sun arrives, is loaded, FA will come back down to install the Sun, or can that be done without bringing down the site?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 28, 2008)

Trolls. All this talk about Trolls. Never any talk about Elves or Dwarves, the Trolls seem to have been given literacy, if not etiquette, and the other fantastic things have yet to catch up. Where are the Gnomes? where are the Goblins? Will they all let the Trolls take over? Where are the Orcs? Would the Elves, Ents and Rangers all join Greenpeace? Would Shelob try to get her own talkshow? Would Galadriel release a top 40 pop chart topper? Where would the Unicorns come in? This is what happens while Fur Affinity is Down. Brain is in gear and revving, Transmission is stuck in Park.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 28, 2008)

Elves: Too damn femme. Next.
Dwarves: Small. Hairy. Smell HORRIBLE.
Gnomes: See Dwarves, but smaller, uglier, and far less intelligent.
Goblins: Ugliest of them all. Clever, but that's about all they've got going for them.
Orcs: Think Goblins, except a good six feet tall and with a distinct Jamaican flair to them.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeandra said:


> ... it makes me question the abilities of the FA staff.



This whole post makes me question the reading comprehension skills of certain FA users.  90% of this drama happens because people misread something, see half the information in a thread and go ballistic based on their misunderstanding.  Emily Litella has got NOTHING on some of these people.

I stop by here maybe once a day, or every other day, and I *STILL* know more about what's going on here than you do.  I knew the situation with the Sun server, CDW and DHL _last week_.  I'm glad they feel like they can go forward without it.  I have a feeling it will require some downtime when they get the Sun back (not in pieces this time) to reconfigure the site, but that's still a small price to pay.

Yes, I donated money (wish it was more, but I'm between contracts), because I _have_ run a website out of my garage, and I have been a sysadmin, and I know shit happens, and can knock you on your ass.  My wife used to work at a major server company who would get desperate calls from 911 admins who needed yesterday service on their systems, and even they could not change the rules of physics to make Fed Ex fly backwards in time.  I had a friend at LANL, and even the DoD has to wait on machine build-up and shipping, and has to qualify machines once they arrive.

The fact that these guys are doing as good a job as they are with practically no support (not to mention asshats like you tearing them down -- _sorry about the ad hominem, but he IS an asshat_) is nothing short of amazing.  Demand a refund of all your donations if you feel that strongly about it.  But if, as I strongly suspect, you have put NOTHING (apart from rotten attitude) into supporting this place and keeping it running, then *STFU*.

Sorry to all those who aren't interested in my opinion.  I'll go back to lurking, now.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 28, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> See? Glad to see people using some optimism! .. Just don't flood the site right when we come back up plz thx. ;[[ jkjk. ;x


i wonder how bad the site will be flooded when it does come back on?


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 28, 2008)

Despite that I miss FA, these things do happen and we can't help it. So those who harass and flame, just give them time; things like configurin' and setting up servers and shipping servers takes time, plus there are many delays and other things one must factor in in case sad server were to spontaneously combust during shipment, was attacked by vampires, raided by The Alliance, or had a million dollars stuffed inside.

Despite the external forces that affected FurAffinity over the years, I'm cheering the FA team on all the way!
*dons a cheerleader's uniform and dances*


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 28, 2008)

phoxxz said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is the users who said 'Screw it' and left FA altogether that we don't even KNOW about yet. I can only assume how many people found a new home after this.
> 
> Speaking of which - does anyone know where to go for my daily dose of fur while this whole damn thing is going on. I haven't talked to a huge bunch of people in forever :[



for fur stuff and images try
http://www.3621.net/
its loaded with hundreds of art that is yiffy and devine.
go and check the dragoneer search you'll be shocked at what you may find.
lots of oldys and totally goodies.
hahahah

as for the whole chat thing why not sheezyart.com


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Elves: Too damn femme. Next.
> Dwarves: Small. Hairy. Smell HORRIBLE.
> Gnomes: See Dwarves, but smaller, uglier, and far less intelligent.
> Goblins: Ugliest of them all. Clever, but that's about all they've got going for them.
> Orcs: Think Goblins, except a good six feet tall and with a distinct Jamaican flair to them.


 

ZOMG. Have you ever dated a goblin chick? First off, they're all very enthusiastic-- all their men are off chasing human women. Their loss, I say. Second, the TOYS they have on hand.... Z.O.M.G.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Rather ironic for someone who doesn't believe in God to use that phrase.



Does it REALLY matter?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 28, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> for fur stuff and images try
> http://www.3621.net/
> its loaded with hundreds of art that is yiffy and devine.
> go and check the dragoneer search you'll be shocked at what you may find.
> ...




Hold it that better not be a link to a virus.


----------



## Akkeresu (Jul 28, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> for fur stuff and images try
> http://www.3621.net/
> its loaded with hundreds of art that is yiffy and devine.
> go and check the dragoneer search you'll be shocked at what you may find.
> ...



Um, yea. Get the link right, man.

http://www.e621.net

The convince of FAP tagging, the anonymity of the Chans, and the content of FA. Happy fapping.


----------



## Alexar (Jul 28, 2008)

I know that I don't post much in the forums, but I for one have been reading the threads very often about the site outage.

I'm actually very pleased that this is a huge improvement in down time and in what's being done compared to last year (or was it two years ago?) when Fur Affinity was down for a couple of months.

Also I guess that some negative events can lead to blessings in disguise. This will give us a break to breathe a little bit longer and to socialize in life, work out in some other things, and kind of break the habit in getting completely obsessive of what used to be our daily routines.

Dragoneer has been really on top of most of the forums, spreading the word and answering people's questions about the outage, and has been giving us all of the information that we have asked thus far. Sometimes people just don't want to look for it, but I'm pretty sure it's all there.

The amount of money donated is for a good cause for this website, because it's not exactly just a website, but a community we're running, and the more we put in, the more we can expect to have us get back from the incredible jobs of the administrators and staff. We have been posting improvements that we could make once the servers are in, and we can look towards many new luxuries we didn't have before.

If the crash hadn't of happened, then we would still be on the old server and old hardware. But because this has happened we're going to get 12 Terabytes of memory for the hard drive, even a little extra for backups, 32 GBs of RAM, and two older pieces of equipment that can be used for different reasons now for the website.

I mean, we just invested fifteen thousand dollars to expand the site, which was bound to happen sooner or later, and thanks to our responsive team hearing us out, they can post up the information of what has been going on with the terrible inconveniences of the shipment from Dell's Sun server, and everything else. Truly I think that once I can come back, I can breathe in some fresh air, because I know that things will go downhill after Sun comes back put together like they should have been, and set up into the website without revoking the warranty.

Kick ass.

During the meantime I can work on my pencil sketches and art, search for different alternatives for my art fix, and just break from the usual habits of logging in and being a slob.

The only thing constant in life is mutability yes?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2008)

ponyguy said:


> This whole post makes me question the reading comprehension skills of certain FA users.  90% of this drama happens because people misread something, see half the information in a thread and go ballistic based on their misunderstanding.  Emily Litella has got NOTHING on some of these people.



I'd like to rename a certain generation to the "F5" Generation. While FA users aren't due their cynicism because of the past problems. I'll have to agree about the people not reading. Granted the information is all over the place, but you look for it you'll find it and much related to the forums they're being posted in. 

It can get hectic with people joking about "gnomes" "trolls" and elves" to stupid off topic debates about God can get downright frustrating to a user who simply wants their information. 

However, sooner or later FA will run out of money because of the cost to keep it up if users don't want to see ads or pay for subscriptions, or can't get a good accountant in to keep shop. Or they'll have to do a little give and take instead of acting like locusts and causing other sites to burn out the same way. 

That's not to say every user is that way, but it's just weird to hear so much complaints about anything, and not understanding this is someone else's money being spent on the site, the donations greatly help for things like the server but would the site have been up at all if not for someone else paying for it?

I've been around and seen true incompetence from former admins, the site has become much better, even before I got on board as a forum admin, it certainly can use more improvement, but try getting administrative help with grossly misspelled news items that the one solve all is "Clear your cookies!"...seriously it was the answer you got for all the damn bugs. XD

So this week the Dell server is going to be integrated and FA should relaunch by then, and when the Sun server is built properly it will be integrated too...it was hoped both would be at the same time, but that's not the case.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, and I thought flame-wars were bad. All people had to really do was read the rest of the "Delayed -- Mid August" sentence and we might not be having this problem now. I don't know if that was up before hand or not, but yeah.

People can just get really angry over something that has no need to get angry over.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 28, 2008)

Edit: Aw jeez, I hate when I do that.


----------



## Kata'lina (Jul 28, 2008)

Guano said:


> I know it's nobody's fault here, and I'm not blaming anyone, but...Augh. Can't believe we have to wait like another half month...for the past 3 days, being able to go back to FA was one of my most looked-forward to things. Man, this is like 10 kicks in the nuts.
> 
> *Sigh*



Oh my...another 2 weeks of not being able to go to a site on the net..o,O Life must be terrible for you.

seriously is it That bad? yes fa Can be kind of addictive in a way, and yes Fa is a great source for those looking to get commissions and for those to Get commissions.
Yes Fa is a wonderful community. With it's ups and downs and all sorts of things happening. 

But, it's not the end of the world that one must wait for however long.
Good things come to those that wait...and perhaps, all this waiting will yield not just good things..but Great things...Who knows?

Besides..it's Summer! time to go outside, play, swim, do shtuff! Annoy people irl!! That's always fun! I do it every chance I get! hell I'm most likely doing it right now!

You most likely already got fairly chewed about this..And I'm just repeating what' you've already heard.

I guess what I'm trying to say in the nicest way I can is.... Get a Life! ^_^


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, can no one read past the first sentence of anything?

(If you made it this far, good job, you passed.) FA is not going to be down for another two weeks.  It's going on as scheduled, which has been mentioned several times and it's even on the damn main page!

In other news, read a book, read a book, read a mother-fuckin' book.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Okay, can no one read past the first sentence of anything?
> 
> (If you made it this far, good job, you passed.) FA is not going to be down for another two weeks.  It's going on as scheduled, which has been mentioned several times and it's even on the damn main page!
> 
> In other news, read a book, read a book, read a mother-fuckin' book.



Not to mention a notice on the forum.


----------

